# **ENDED** Pen blank giveaway



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 15, 2018)

I have 5 SFRB of miscellaneous pen blanks to giveaway to NEW pen turners. I think I've seen a few here lately in intros. They are nothing special really. They will be good for someone to learn with. Although, there were some with nice figure and I believe some spalted in there too. I'm cleaning out some space and don't need these. I'm not going to post pictures so no one can say, "I want this box!" If you want one, let me know and I'll grab one and send it to you. I'll cover shipping. If you wanna make a pen and send it back, great. If not, that's okay as well.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2018)

Heck of a gesture, thanks for doing this Eric! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 15, 2018)

Now if we can just get the new pen turners to step forward!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2018)

Dont be shy new pen turners!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 16, 2018)

Come on newbies. Don't be bashful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lonewolf (Sep 16, 2018)

Surely someone here turns new pens.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 16, 2018)

Hmmm....
methinks if they're new, they may not see this section right away. 
Took me a while to explore the site to find all the _neat_ discussions and subforums.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 23, 2018)

Bump...
Mods, if we don't get a hit on this i the next couple of days , we can close it. I'll start a fire or something with them.


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2018)

Eric, how about sending them to Clay? If nobody here wants them, they'll do some good there.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 23, 2018)

I just sent him a LFRB when I posted these. I have another one ready for him when he has room.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 28, 2018)

@Tony, @barry richardson
Since there's no interest on the this, we can close it. Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2018)

That's a shame, I wish some of the new guys would speak up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

